# RF Remotes



## brianc (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been trying to get this RF Remote working but thinking I may be missing something. Before I beat my head against the wall has anyone actually been able to use the remote to do something? I have tried to set up KDE remotes and XBMC neither appear to do anything, so not sure if I am missing some critical configuration or if it just is not going to work.

I have both webcamd and lirc running with no issues, cuse4bsd loaded... When running *irw* I get all the proper clicks reported. 


```
> irw
000000037ff07be1 00 KEY_UP mceusb
000000037ff07be1 01 KEY_UP mceusb
000000037ff07bfe 00 KEY_1 mceusb
000000037ff07bde 00 KEY_RIGHT mceusb
000000037ff07bdf 00 KEY_LEFT mceusb
000000037ff07bdf 01 KEY_LEFT mceusb
000000037ff07bee 00 KEY_VOLUMEDOWN mceusb
000000037ff07bef 00 KEY_VOLUMEUP mceusb
000000037ff07bef 01 KEY_VOLUMEUP mceusb
000000037ff07bed 00 KEY_CHANNELUP mceusb
000000037ff07bec 00 KEY_CHANNELDOWN mceusb
```

So it appears all of that is working properly. Do I need to set something up in xorg or should that be enough for KDE and XBMC to work? KDE picks up the remote and allows me to configure but no matter what I try to do nothing works.


----------



## bluetick (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd suggest posting into this forum.

http://forum.xbmc.org/forumdisplay.php?f=93


----------



## brianc (Dec 11, 2011)

I figured out why XBMC was not working: XBMC looks for lircd under /dev/lircd, but it's really located under /var/run/lirc/lircd. Symlinking to /dev/lircd and remote works, but assume I would need to relink on each reboot so need to look for a better long term solution. Have yet to dive into getting KDE remotes to work.


----------



## mix_room (Dec 11, 2011)

[cmd=""]man devd.conf[/cmd]


----------



## feldeci (Apr 10, 2012)

```
[xbmc@xbmc ~]$ cat .xinitrc 
xbmc-standalone --lircdev /var/run/lirc/lircd
```


```
01:02:28 T:34682729472    INFO: LIRC Initialize: using: /var/run/lirc/lircd
01:02:28 T:34682729472    INFO: LIRC Initialize: sucessfully started
```


----------

